# My cutting diet and routine.



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

For the last 3 - 4 weeks I've been aiming to lose a little bit of fat, Holiday coming up so would like a bit more definition for poolside. Been sticking to a diet quite well but was wondering if its worth taking a at burner of any kind? Maybe an ECA stack or extremes Lean-R. The reason I'm asking is I feel my will power starting to weaken lately and think they'll give me some motivation to keep going but if they work at the same time then it'll be a bonus.

My diet-

8am 50g protein shake with 30g ground linseed & 50g oats

12pm Ckicken breast with brocoli/culiflower & 25g ground linseed mixed in water.

3pm 500ml semi skimmed milk and handfull of raw cashews/almonds

5pm chicken breast, plate of homemade veg soup & 150g sweet potatoe.

7pm 500ml semi skimmed milk and handful of raw cashews/almonds

9pm banana pre workout

10.30pm PWO protein shake

11.30 before bed, teaspoon of peanut butter

My routine has been 2x full body workouts with weights. this consists of pull ups, BB decline bench, deadlifts, squats & DB shoulder press. I cycle 25 miles 2x a week & and I do 3x 45 min walks a week with the dog at a fast pace.

I started at 15st 2lb and am now at 14st 9lb after 3 weeks. Is my diet ok to maintain muscle? the times I eat are dictated by babysitting and work so are kind of set. I also have 1 treat a week, usualy a small box of caramel shortcake squares, gives me something to look forward to.

Cheers, Allen


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

why are you second guessing the diet when you have dropped 8lbs in 3 weeks? there are things i might change but again i have to say why change it when it is working.....the grass is not always greener.....

by your own admission your will power is starting to weaken....well don't let it as you will regret it when your pool side not looking as good as you could of looked....


----------



## Oakleyboy (Sep 8, 2010)

I am cutting at the moment, gym tonight, - anyone got a killer cutting chest workout for me please?


----------

